# Indian Lake Cat tourny



## olewhiskers (May 10, 2009)

How many you guys plan on goining this year?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Can you please post details??
Thanks
Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you talking about the real big one that lasts either 2 or 3 days? Is that also the one that sees folks weight in one single fish? I think I heard some folks talking about how it coming up.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Its in aug. it starts at 12pm on friday and goes thru sunday Aug 5th-Aug 8th. Biggest fish wins it and its a 15 dollar entry fee. Gona need something over 12lbs to get into the top 5 and have at least a 20lber for first place. first place is either 1500 or 2500 dollar price and i think its a 100 bucks extra for biggest fish of the tourney. Mark if you want to get into it let me know, i plan on entering me and riley.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Can you please post details??
> Thanks
> Salmonid



16th Annual 
Indian Lake Catfish Tournament
August 4 (12 noon), 5, 6, 7 2011

Fish one, two or all three days. It only takes one big fish. You can register anytime during the tournament but you must be registered before you catch a winning fish. 

http://indianlake.com/catfishform.htm


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I plan on fishing with my grandson this year, should be fun!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom, if you got a PFD for Riley, we can spend some time up there in my boat fishing for some cats and see what we can come up with, let me know as we get closer.

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

will do, we'll talk more thursday


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like a good time! Good luck guys!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

With 16 Driftmaster Duo Pro's Rod Holders on the boat, we can do no wrong..LOL!
and yeah, that was a Cheap plug for my sponsor!!
Were gonna do a test run with Tom and his Son Riley on Thursday at CJ Brown,

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Am i gona be bait boy again?


----------



## lepew62 (Jul 30, 2011)

I plan on fishing the tourny. I have been kinda fishing around the lake to figure out best spots. Last yrs winner was 27lbs, but that appears to be an anomaly. I was checking past winners most are 12 lbs - 13lbs. The largest after the 27 lb er was 15lbs. I have caught several over the last cpl weeks 10 - 12lbs. Might not have been winners, but would have got me some money back. It pays out to 30 spots with biggest of the day prize of 125 bucks. The biggest wins 2500 plus biggest of the day for 2625 bucks. good luck to all that register.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good luck to all this coming weekend for the BIGGEST Indian Lake catfish !!!

As we get close, my grandson is chomping at the bit, grandpa is hoping it cools off a little bit 

We'll check in with some pictures and our fishing report and stories next week about this time


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know between me, Tom C , his son Riley, and my partner Ryan, we will be on the water almost constantly from Thursday afternoon until Sunday noon, LOL! Taking shifts and taking turns in both me and Toms boat, we plan on putting a hurting on a few cats and hopefully, some bigger ones !! I look forward to seeing some pics of some nice cats, Good luck to all!! lets hope an OGF'r takes the whole tourney!

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im counting down. Got all the gear ready, boat ready, trolling motor battery charged( I need another one), rod holders remounted, lifewaters and glacier waters in the freezer, bags of shad ready/shad hatchet sharpened and ready. I feel like im missing something



Oh yeah monday's prefishing went very well. About the 20ishlb flat. The bait shops are expecting another one bout that size to be the winner again. Theres a decent population of flats in the lake, ive caught many in the 10lb zone but nothing bigger but ive there 10lbs there is sure to be larger.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished last night with Tom and his son Riley, we landed at least 2 dozen channels but the problem was..nothing big, our best fish was right at 4 lbs.....going out again in the morning. anyone else doing any good, the numbers are there but every fish has spawning scars all over it and are long and skinny ( post spawn fish) 

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

well, we stuck up the place over the weekend with almost 40 channels caught and only 1 going just at 4 lbs. Lousy size on that lake...We were pumped after winning a Ohio river tourney last weekend but now back on reality street....Needed a 6.5lber to place in the money,a freak 19 lb flathead won it, and 2nd was a 12.75 channel, then 3rd was only a 10lber, how hard could it be to catch a 6.5 lb catfish?? LOL That lake needs a good dose of retonone to thin out all the stunted channels, we even caught a few of the 6" young of the year cats on 5/0 circle hooks... They were certainly hungry!! caught fish about everywhere we tried. We did come up with a new plan for next year though ( wink wink) 
I hope some of you guys placed this year.

Salmonid


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

About the same luck here, nothing of any real size.
Our biggest was about a 3 1/2 lb skinny channel.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im sure the late state cat spawn fad alot to do with it, plus two small fronts that came thru


----------

